# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  يا مهودا .... ( الزاوية ) تكشف : تحقيقات ادونلامي وأوجو تخص صن شاين

## الشوق غلاب

*( الزاوية ) تكشف : تحقيقات ادونلامي وأوجو تخص صن شاين

الموضوع شنو . الحاصل شنو؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نادي صن شاين النيجيري يوقف مدير التعاقدات بالنادي بسبب ثنائي المريخ 
 
 

كشفت احدى الصحف النيجيرية بتاريخ الحادي عشر من ديسمبر الحالي أن نادي  صن شاين النيجيري  أوقف مدير التعاقدات بالنادي بسبب صفقة انتقال ثنائي  الفريق كونلي اوندولامي  ودايو اوجو للمريخ في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية  السابقة ويرى النادي أن انتقال الثنائي للمريخ كانت فيه صفقة مشبوهة من قبل  مدير التعاقدات الذي لعب دوراً في انضمام الثنائي للاحمر.
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 نادي صن شاين النيجيري يوقف مدير التعاقدات بالنادي بسبب ثنائي المريخ 


 
 

كشفت احدى الصحف النيجيرية بتاريخ الحادي عشر من ديسمبر الحالي أن نادي  صن شاين النيجيري  أوقف مدير التعاقدات بالنادي بسبب صفقة انتقال ثنائي  الفريق كونلي اوندولامي  ودايو اوجو للمريخ في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية  السابقة ويرى النادي أن انتقال الثنائي للمريخ كانت فيه صفقة مشبوهة من قبل  مدير التعاقدات الذي لعب دوراً في انضمام الثنائي للاحمر.



لاعلاقة للمريخ بالموضوع
دا شيء بيناتهم في نادي صن شاين
واللاعبان جاءا بالباب العديل
و هم بطريقتهم مع مدير تعاقداتهم ...اختلس ...سرق...ما شغلنا
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*شكرا يا كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*The  Management of Sunshine Stars Football Club of Akure has suspended the  Director of Players Transfer and Management, Mr Aminu Yusuf.

According to Wahab Bankole, media officer of the club, Yusuf was suspended for anti-club activities.
The decision was taken by the Management, led by its President, Prince Dapo Ajibade.
Bankole said a panel has been set up to probe the allegations levelled against the director.

Yusuf will answer questions over the transfer of Dayo Ojo and Kunle Odunlami out of the club, Bankole added.




*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*وين الناس من زمان تم التعاقد وارسال بطاقات النقل الدوليه يعنى لاشان لنا بما يدور بينهم المريخ فى السليم حسب الاجراءات المتبعة فى تسجيل الاعبين 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*من المفروض اعلام المريخ يتجنب الاخبار التى تشوش على المريخ بكره الوصيفاب يعملو لينا موضوع من هذا الخبر 
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الزاوية دايما شايته عكس الناس

هسي المريخ حيستفيد شنو لما صحيفة مريخية تجيب خبر زي ده
                        	*

----------

